# vbox and kernel sources?



## bigearsbilly (Jul 26, 2010)

I was trying to compile virtualbox and it complained I had no kernel sources.

question 1:
I noticed the other day that the /usr/src tree seemed sparse compared to 7.
I had the src before in BSD 7 why not now? Did I maybe forget to tick a box
in the install?

question 2:
how can I get them now?

question 3:
can I get them safely for my release or will I get a delta?
i.e. will they match my kernel? will I have to make world?


thanks people,


```
# uname -a
FreeBSD foghorn 8.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE 
#0: Sat Nov 21 15:02:08 UTC 2009     
root@mason.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 26, 2010)

adjust to your needs src.csup

```
#*default host=cvsup.freebsd.org
#*default host=cvsup.free.bsd.lv
*default host=cvsup.lv.freebsd.org
*default base=/usr
*default prefix=/usr
*default release=cvs tag=RELENG_8_1
*default delete use-rel-suffix

*default compress

src-all

# individuaalaas kolekcijas. 'src-all' jaabuut aizkomenteetam
# gadiijumaa, ja taas tiek izmantotas 
#src-base
#src-bin
#src-contrib
#src-etc
#src-games
#src-gnu
#src-include
#src-kerberos5
#src-kerberosIV
#src-lib
#src-libexec
#src-release
#src-sbin
#src-share
#src-sys
#src-tools
#src-usrbin
#src-usrsbin
#src-crypto
#src-eBones
#src-secure
#src-sys-crypto
```

run `# csup src.csup`
with this you will get sources for FreeBSD-8.1


----------



## SirDice (Jul 26, 2010)

Note: the above csup file will get the sources for 8.1-RELEASE.


----------



## bigearsbilly (Jul 26, 2010)

thanks guys.
Luckily I have the excellent book Absolute FreeBSD.


mount the install CD for FreeBSD 8.0


```
cd  /cdrom/8.0-RELEASE/src/
 ./install.sh all
```


----------

